# Homemade Cabin tent



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks good. What is it made out of?


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

2x2s for the frame and the heaviest waterproof tarp I could find that was vinyl. I have it setup so it can be broke down and the longest piece is 10'


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a view without the ends attached.



willyd5 said:


> My hunting buddy Ken and I just finished up our hunting tent. 10' wide 16' long and 8' high in the center. We are going to heat it with a wood stove. I have less than $100.00 in it. We leave Friday for North East Iowa for 2 weeks I'm pumped!


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

This might be an unneeded thing. Yet if it gets windy, that tarp might start to billow and want to tear at the edges. If possible, maybe install some eye bolts to the bottom section where your roof supports go. Use the eye bolts to attach some decent ratchet straps and have them go over the top to the other side to help keep the tarp from billowing out too much. It would not add much weight for a few eye bolts, and the ratchet straps wont take up much room either. Having the tarp rip off if it gets too windy wont help ya keep warm at night. Just a suggestion though. Other than that it looks perfect for a warm shelter. Good luck on your hunting trip, sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good bud. If possible and you get time will you post up a bunch more pics of the side and how it all connects together. Love the idea.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

pretty cool! be sure and let us know how it performs after your trip/hunt


----------



## SteveinAZ (Aug 16, 2012)

Since you plan on using a stove, make sure you have a good spark arrestor. The stove I use in my canvas tent has one at the top of the the stovepipe, but I still have a couple burn marks in the canvas from something slipping through. I have seen one that goes low- midway in the pipe sections, maybe 2' from the stovetop, that may be better than at the very top.

Steve


ps...nice job!


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Good info, Thanks!!!


SteveinAZ said:


> Since you plan on using a stove, make sure you have a good spark arrestor. The stove I use in my canvas tent has one at the top of the the stovepipe, but I still have a couple burn marks in the canvas from something slipping through. I have seen one that goes low- midway in the pipe sections, maybe 2' from the stovetop, that may be better than at the very top.
> 
> Steve
> 
> ...


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool!
Would like to see the inside with stove.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Excellent Work, Let us know how Iowa goes.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I would buy a 30$ carbon monixide alarm if you are going to place a stove inside for heating!


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

you may want to install a vapour barrier inside so you don't get dripped on with 
condensation. it's not fun getting dripped on when you are sleeping. You may not have 
any problems with the angle of the roof but it may drip. good idea though.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Found a place to use a computer thought I would update. Here is a pic of the inside. Tent is working great we had it up in about 15 min and the stove is heating it way good. It is low 30s at night and i fill it once at night. I keep the air choked down a lot and it is still way warm inside. No condensation at all inside. I also threw in a pic from one of my stands. The field you can see is 400ft below the level I am at.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh yea and the deer are moving, but the big ones are scarce. We have seen some giants along the road at night driving back to camp but the 120 to 130" deer are running all day.


----------

